# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  page expired

## hediyeh-71

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من از درگاه bitpay استفاده کردم
ولی وقتی ادرس برگشت به سایت مبدا expire page میده
؟؟



<?php


namespace App\Http\Controllers;


use Illuminate\Http\Request;
use App\Advert;
use App\Order;
use App\Lib\bitpay;
use Session;


class OrderControllers extends Controller
{

    public function order($id){
        $advert = Advert::find($id);
        $order = Order::where("advert_id",$advert->id)->first();
        $price = $order->price;
        $cost = $order->cost;


        if($cost == 'urgent'){
            $name = $cost;
        }
        $id = time().uniqid();
        $url = 'https://bitpay.ir/payment-test/gateway-send';
        $api = 'adxcv-zzadq-polkjsad-opp13opoz-1sdf455aadzmck1244567';
        $amount = $price;
        $email = $advert->email;
        $ReturnPath = url('/buyback');
        $result = bitpay::_send($url,$api,$amount,$ReturnPath);
        $go = "https://bitpay.ir/payment/gateway-$result";
        $_SESSION['id_get'] = $result;
        session::put("id_order", $order->id);

        if($result > 0 && is_numeric($result)){
            $aForm = array(
            'url' => $go ,
            'param' => array(
                'Price' => '1'
            )
            );
            //return form with a-palyi-ne
            return redirect('https://bitpay.ir/payment-test/gateway-'.$result);
        }
        else
        {
            return false;
        }


    }


    public function addorder(Request $request){


        $data = $request->all();
        $order = Order::create($data);
        if($order){
            // return redirect("/order/$data['']");


        }


    }


    public function buyback(Request $request){


        $url = 'https://bitpay.ir/payment-test/gateway-send';
        $api = 'adxcv-zzadq-polkjsad-opp13opoz-1sdf455aadzmck1244567';
        $trans_id = $request->trans_id;
        $id_get = $request->id_get;
    //     $order = Order::find(session::get('id_order'));
        $result = bitpay::_get($url,$api,$trans_id,$id_get);
        if($result == 1){
            return redirect('/');
        }else{
            return redirect('/');


        }




    }
}

----------


## plague

اگه برگشتت از نوع post باشه باید csrf رو هم بفرسته و از اونجای یکه بانک نمیفرسته این رو بهت اررور میده 
میتونی آدرس برگشت از بانک رو بزنی تو اکسپشن ها که چکش نکنه برای csrf 


https://laravel.com/docs/5.8/csrf

----------


## elliot098

سلام باید توی فایل verifyCsrfToken آدرس صفحه ای که اطلاعات بانک بهش پست میشه رو وارد کنید

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام در لاراول 6 هم *laravel csrf* رو مطالعه کنید

----------

